# WTB Abu 6500 CT Style



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

A friend of mine is in love with my 6500 Mag Elite and my Blue Yonder, so he has tasked me with finding a decent reel. Anyone have something they may want to part with?

Thanks

Yerby Ray
Newton, NC


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Price cap?


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Close Thread, I found a first gen Blue Yonder for a decent price. Thanks


----------

